
Academics have built models to assess the probability of a putsch - KyleOS
https://kyso.io/KyleOS/using-data-to-predict-a-coup
======
KyleOS
According to CoupCast, Burkina Faso, Afghanistan, and South Sudan should be
all be wary of a coup in the near future.

